# soap in my tank



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

so yeah somehow a small peice of hand soap got in my sump so i'm replacing the water and sand, and cleaning the rocks shells and bioballs. i'm also cleaning out he sump and whiping the tank out. do i need to do anything else???


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Your protein skimmer will probably pull a lot of skimate out tonight, so make sure to check it frequently.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for the fast reply! and yeah i was thinking about leaving the water in the tank but wanted to be extra cautous.


----------

